# 80' update



## Kathie23 (Feb 26, 2012)

We just purchased a 85 home with stained doors, baseboards and baseboards that are oak. The stained baseboards are different styles...should we paint them or restain them? There are so many different kinds of wood i am not sure what to do.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you hold the house closer to the screen, having trouble seeing it from here.
Please post some pictures and I'm sure someone will try to help you.


----------

